# Leaving Rv Plugged In At Home



## 2dayinc (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

Is it okay to leave my RV plugged up while at home? Will this cause any problems with the appliances and such?

Also, does anyone know where I can purchase the sink covers for my 2009 23KRS outback? I looked at campingworld.com and didn't see them located there.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Some leave them plugged in all the time and use the refrigerator all year long, never talked about any problems. You will want to keep an eye on the water level in the battery as it can be cooked away over time.

No clue on the sink cover.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Mine stays plugged in at all times, so far no problem.
I check the battery level when I remember and haven't had to top it off yet, knock on wood.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Ours has been plugged in for 3 years now. No ill-effects. Can't speak for the refrigerator though, as it is usually turned off. Also, I am still using the original battery.

Bob


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Our's is always plugged in at home...and the fridge is usually on for a week or so when we first get home...then again a few days before we go back out. We check the battery water level now & then and, so far, no ill effects to anything. btw, remember to keep the fridge vented - either wide open or propped - when it is turned off. Mold will grow quickly!


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

We leave ours plugged in during the busy months (July/August) so we don't have to remove food from the fridge. I have a question tho: I heard that if u leave it plugged in, that you should also leave the battery (ie: don't remove the battery) as there is a trickle charge to the battery. Is there any damage done if the battery is removed and leave TT plugged in?


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

You should do one of the following if you leave your RV plugged in UNLESS you have one of the newer 3 cyle Converters.
1. install a battery cutoff to isolate your battery from the trickle charger
2. remove the battery or disconnect the neg cable to isolate it

Otherwise if you leave it connected the older model 2 cycle converters will boil the water out of the battery.
If you choose to leave it connected, you'll need to check the water level regularily.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## 2dayinc (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the advise. You guys are great!


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

How do I find out if I have a 2 or 3 cycle converter?


----------

